# Laguna C|flex or P|Flex Cyclone -- Any Opinions?



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

Hiya Jocks. I'm looking to upgrade my Harbor Freight DC with something beefier, and am targeting a 3HP unit. My preference is a cyclone for the better separation. Because I have low ceilings, I need a low profile unit.

I've been circling the Laguna C|Flex or P|Flex units which look great on paper, but I'm a little put off by the almost total lack of reviews or experience online. I can't remember a major tool that had so little feedback available. I'm a little nervous-would I be the first person to buy one of these units?










In my searching, I've come across a few other low-profile machines, but all seem based on the same design (JDS and Jet). The Lagunas look like iterations on that design, with several improvements if their marketing can be believed. The pricing on all seems about the same.

Anyone have any thoughts-or better yet, anyone own these things? I know there is some concern out there about Laguna service, and while I don't love the idea of rewarding a company that provides poor customer service, I've also never had to contact the maker for any of my tools, so I don't know that it makes sense to weigh that too heavily. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Rentvent (Jan 28, 2016)

http://lagunacleanair.com/shop/

I think this line hasn't been out very long which is why there aren't very many reviews.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think they look pretty good with reasonable sized impeller s and rated CFM much better than the HF.

It will be interesting to see how good the cyclone works as it is a bit short.

To me it looks like a good new alternative design. Hopefully, someone will get one and do the testing to see actual performance data versus the Laguna results.

The testing setup that Laguna shows looks very good and hopefully they will publish the data.

If I was in the market, I would consider the Laguna.


----------



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks guys. I didn't realize how new this lineup was. As far as the short cyclone, I don't think I have much choice as I only have 85" clearance, and I can't build into the ceiling. This throws out all the Oneida, ClearVue, and Grizzly offerings. For my ceiling height it really comes down to a shortened cyclone design like these, vs a dual canister 3HP which doesn't seem as efficient, although they are much cheaper.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

GeoffKatz,

You mentioned that you found no Oneida product that fits under the ceiling of the workshop. When I was researching cyclone dust collectors, I ran across a pair of Oneida Cyclone Dust Collectors that are 77" tall with a 35 gallon dust bin. The Oneida SMART Portable cyclone dust collector is about $1000 more than the Laguna, but it features a number of included accessories (and can be connected to portable power tools like the router, as I understand their description). It also features a long tapered cyclone funnel. Since I am not an air engineer I cannot say for sure, but my feeling is that the longer the taper and smaller the funnel opening to the dust bin, the better the separation. In the end, not constrained by the height restrictions you have, I selected the Clear Vue, although I did briefly give the Oneida's SMART Portable collector some serious thought.

I was unable to successfully post a link to the Oneida Site. By selecting Dust Collectors on the Oneida web site, then selecting Premium Systems, and then clicking on SMART Portable, you should find the 2hp and 3 hp SMART Dust Collectors.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

It looks good. Probably comparable to the 3hp Jet, which gets good reviews. The Laguna has a different canister lift, but there are more similarities than differences.


----------



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

JBrow-I can talk myself into a lot of things, but $3,500 for a dust collector is just too rich for my blood. Not sure how they are getting the number that high based on the specs and materials.

Yeah, I think the Laguna looks pretty good too-and with Rockler doing a sale on them at this very moment, I pulled the trigger on the P|Flux 3hp. I'm not particularly experienced compared to most on this forum, but I may try posting some setup and first impressions here once I set it up.

The period between ordering a tool and receiving the tool-pure pain.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

GeoffKatz,

I agree and I doubt the Oneida SMART Portable dust collectors are flying out the door at that price. For that same $3500 I managed to upgrade to the Clear Vue and install all of the duct work. Even so, I thought I would mention that unit since you indicated that Oneida offered nothing that would fit your space. By the way, if memory serves me, that same Oneida unit was about $600 or so less money about a year ago.


----------



## limelight (Sep 6, 2016)

ToolMetrix (who did the youtube reviews for the 14bx bandsaw) recently published this "preview" video of the comparison of the new C|Flux vs the older Laguna model.






It also looks like they have the P|Flux (HEPA) in their shop as well.


----------



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, I saw that Toolmetrix video, and he actually gave me a sneak preview of their upcoming testing on the P|Flex in the video comments there, if anyone is interested. I probably should have waited for it to be published, but I tend not to be too patient once I decide a tool is for me.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

This is a nice looking cyclone and I like that it has a built in warning light for bin level. However, the basic design isn't great, ie. there is virtually no separation b/t the cyclone and the DC bin. The only advantage to a cyclone unit is the cyclone provides better separation of dust from the air stream, which should keep the filter relatively clean. When there is minimal separation b/t the cyclone and the bin though, a lot of the dust still gets pushed into the filter. When coupled with the relatively small filter area (109sqft on this machine) I think you'll find that this machine overall is not very efficient, ie. the filter will get quickly caked with dust and lose efficiency due to the cyclone design and filter size.


----------



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

Manitario-I think you are almost certainly right, but if you don't have the ceiling height to support a properly-sized cyclone, the decision then becomes between a single stage and a compromised machine like this. I have to think that's why they include an automated filter cleaning mechanism, which others have noted likely isn't essential in a more efficient machine. Since I'm only looking at machines under 85" in total height, this seemed the best of imperfect options.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah, 85" is not a lot of room to play with. I wonder if you got a high powered single stage collector and ran it through a separate cyclone with an attached dust bin acting like a pre-separator eg. 
http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=SSX090000&CatId={AF788678-CC99-4A98-A11A-D46574885567}

That would give you good separation of dust from the air stream, but would still fit under your ceiling.


----------



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

I considered that-I run my HF unit as a rough two stage with a trash-can separator now, but since I wanted 3HP it looked like most units were dual-canister and so very wide already, and I don't have that much floor space to spare. I imagine it would be 5ft or more of horizontal space to accommodate a dual-canister machine and a large stand alone cyclone. And I believe the cyclone would have to be so large that I'd likely hit a limit with my dustbin clearance in any case.


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

I assume you've seen this vid?


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

I bet your increase in HP will more than cover any inefficiency in your new unit and I'm curious to find out how you like the Laguna once you have been using it for a while. Sounds like you've really done your homework on the options available and are getting the best bang for your buck given your specific needs. Looks like a sweet setup and I think you nailed the implementation of the self-cleaning feature, they planned on more dust making it to the filter. I look forward to your review post


----------



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks! Fair warning: I don't have the equipment or expertise to talk about or measure CFM/Static Pressure/other technical matters in anything but anecdotal "seems better!" terms. I also have 4" ductwork everywhere which I know is less than ideal, but moving to 6" trunks is going to have to wait for my bank account and mental capacity to replenish.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The cost of running 6" duct is not too bad. I put it in with 6" PVC DWV and a couple of the fittings. I built my own blast gates and it all works well. The down side is that most machine ports are 4" so you either reduce to 4" at a blast gate or enlarge machine ports.

With a larger CFM/Static pressure machine, the loss due to 4" ducts and flex hose still results in good flow.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

This is so new that we just got a demo unit a few days ago in our store. It has a lot of improvements over the previous model. Once we get it assembled and use it a couple of times, then we'll be able to make a judgement. The old models worked very well but i thought the large chipp bins were too small. Time will tell with this unit. I can't imagine the new model performs at least a level above the old model. 
I'm surprised that it is part of the laguna sale being such a new product. Jet would wait 12 - 18 months before giving discounts. Kudos to laguna.


----------



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, I'd say the sale was pretty effective, as it got me to pull the trigger without waiting for more general impressions to come to light. It even convinced me to upgrade to the P|Flex model over the C|Flex I was initially looking at. It's funny how a little savings can convince you to spend more money than you had budgeted to begin with.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Please post a review after you get it. I am certain people will be interested.


----------



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

Will do. Just got a dreaded update though-- unit is on backorder. Ship date is now late September.


----------



## limelight (Sep 6, 2016)

ToolMetrix just posted a more detailed review of the C|Flux and P|Flux models.


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone have any thoughts on the B:Flux model?
http://lagunacleanair.com/product/bflux/

I was considering the Shop Fox 1.5 horse for $270 and am trying to decide if this Laguna is worth the $130 upcharge. I'm guessing the filter alone is probably worth it but the specs seem like it sucks less too.


----------



## mitcheta (Sep 27, 2010)

I just got the 2HP C|flux model and in the process of assembling so can't comment on performance yet. I've never had a proper dust collector so gonna be tough to offer any comparative feedback.
The instructions are ok, there are little things that seem to be overlooked which I've had to spend time figuring out. Two examples: where to specifically put the foam gasket and no instructions for the center drum bin. I did call Laguna to ask if I can rotate the motor plate either 90 or 180 degrees since it would put the power button facing the wall. They said that was ok, but would think that should be documented somewhere. They said build time is about 5-6 hours, but I think 3-4 is more realistic. I don't really like the sheet metal screws and the little caps that go over the tip, but we'll see how it performs. My other beef is that there are no locking casters which is going to make standing it up interesting.

will keep you all posted…


----------



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

It's funny that you mention standing it up-this was an enormous challenge for me when assembling my P|Flux 3. The thing weighs a ton, has unlocked casters, and is top heavy. Getting it onto its base by myself was unpleasant to say the least. I can't possibly recommend this to anyone else (get a friend over instead), but what I did was slide the pallet it came on right next to to the lower wheels, then let the friction-drag of that pallet stop the wheels rolling as I tilted it up. Then when the top/far set of wheels came down, instead of rolling this entire thing back into my face, it crashed hard through the pallet instead. Then I tore the pallet apart with a hammer to free the machine. My brain must not have been working right that night, but it worked and I survived.

I do plan to leave a somewhat more comprehensive review on the p|flux soon, but here are some early thoughts:


Assembly was a bear. It took a really long time to get it all pieced together. Fit and finish on the components seems good to my untrained eye.
Instructions were pretty poor. The photographs were hard to make out, and when I finished there were several important pieces that hadn't been included in the instructions at all. 
Customer service, a classic Laguna weakness from what I've read, has been pretty good. A technician has been in regular contact with me, sending several self-taken photographs of each piece so I could finish the assembly. 
Unfortunately it's not yet fully done after several weeks of ownership, because my bin came with the wrong panel, which needs to be replaced. Laguna is waiting on shipment from their overseas supplier. The machine works, but I can't yet install the low-pressure hose to keep the bin-bag in place. I'm using a big rock at the moment.
The vaccuum's power and cyclone effect seems good to me, with limited use so far. Certainly not comparable to my HF 1.5HP.


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

GeoffKatz, thanks for the thread and the info. Any updates?

I am in a similar situation, basement shop with 7' ceilings. I want to upgrade from my modified harbor freight, but was discouraged by the lack of 2-3HP options that would fit under my ceiling. They were almost all too tall, or had very small chip collecting buckets, super expensive, etc.

This Laguna series seems to be a great compromise. I like the mechanism for attaching the chip collector, seems pretty smooth. I'm debating between the C and P flux in either two or three HP. Are you running fixed duct work or using a portable flex hose to connect one machines at time? Thanks!


----------



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi-sorry I haven't had a chance to post a full review. But I can give some thoughts for sure. As described above, this unit and I got off to a rocky start, but it's been in operation ever since and I can give my early impressions. It's a great machine. I can't compare it to any other high-end machines of course; as I said I'm coming from the same modified 2-stage harbor freight machine. There is really no comparison between the machines, as the price would lead you to expect.

In my setup, I have fixed 6" ductwork (PVC) along the ceiling, with 6" drops to each tool. It's a fairly cheap installation and I would guess leaky here and there (cheap plastic blast gates, non-ideal fittings in some places, etc). With my old DC, collection was far from adequate. Using my 8" Delta Jointer was a pain because chips and dust would spray out across the infeed as soon as the chute became clogged, which happened after a pass or two. I was constantly clearing it and dusting the tables. My planer as well was basically always covered in dust, which affected results. Tools on the far side of the shop, like a floor sweep and a miter saw station, were hooked up but the DC never used because it was so ineffective.

With the Laguna, all that is done. I basically don't see dust anymore, and have yet to clog anything. It's a really nice looking machine (looks as expensive as it actually cost), and has a low profile which I needed. The separation seems good to me, as I'm not getting much in the excess bag. I really like the canister design as well.

What I can't easily say is if the P is worth the extra money. I did it because I liked the idea of the canister sensors, but sadly I haven't filled the can since properly installing this (I left it off when I first put the thing together), and I liked the HEPA filter, but that isn't something I can easily quantify. The extra baffling to reduce noise may or may not be worth anything extra, as I haven't heard the models lacking this upgrade.

I hope this helps somewhat. At this point I am a satisfied buyer.


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

That's very helpful, thanks so much for posting. The C/P Flux line seems to check all the boxes with my limited ceiling height - perhaps Santa will bring me a dust collector.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

@GeoffKatz

Any update?

Hate to make it a chore for a response, but your response on LJ has been the closest real world example I can find on feedback on the Pflux 3.

That said, I am close to pulling the trigger on the PF3 and would love to get some more feedback from you.

What are impressions now as you have used the PF3 DC?

Would you recommend it?

Thanks.

JDH


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm impressed by the HUGE improvement from gen 1 to gen 2 and I like the idea of the HEPA filter which takes you down to 1 micron (I don't know if they will work with the Wynn HEPA filter which takes you down to 0.3 microns), e.g. the PFLUX and I'm leaning toward the 3 HP unit. My current shop is about 1000 SQ FT but I may be moving to a 1500 SQ Foot shop. There are some great YouTube videos just make sure they are about the CFLUX and the PFLUX two great videos are 



 and 




With the PFLUX you can use bags in the collection bin without the need to weight down the bag which is necessary in the CFLUX.

Good setup video at 




I really like how small the unit is especially when you consider the size of competitor units


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on the PFlux 3hp unit. Rockler still has is at a 10% discount. Upgrading my 1.5hp Laguna (3yrs old). I actually had a Clearvue CV1800 and realized after receiving it that it would not fit with my ceiling height. The latest setup video really should help with my assembly. Sorry it wasn't available for @GeoffKatz when you put yours together.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey guys.

I did it, too.

Got the PF3 on the Rockler sale.

Looking forward to getting it, building out the storage closet for it and figuring out the whole 8" Nordfab Duct work down to machines/shop layout.

Just what I need, another project.

Biggest plans? Figuring out how to hide the PF3 in plain sight from the wifey AND explain it when it is inevitably found…


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

> Biggest plans? Figuring out how to hide the PF3 in plain sight from the wifey AND explain it when it is inevitably found…
> 
> - JayDeeH


When found, simply explain that this machine is cheaper than emphysema.

I'm eager to hear what you guys think - I still haven't made a final decision.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

@endgrainy

Agreed on the logic.

Been pretty liberal with the reasoning.

For Instance, a SawStop is in my near future and the campaign slogan at my house has been "It's More Affordable Than Surgery and Lost Work."

:/


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

I got the 1.5 HP P/Flux unit and am very happy with it once it got put together. The instructions I received with the unit were HORRIBLE. Steps were left out. Descriptions were wrong. Once I realized I had to read several steps ahead I was better off. They also called for metric wrenches but listed fractional hardware.

The good news is that once I got it together it was great. Really outperformed my RIKON 60-200 2HP model. That unit worked but leaked so much it was constantly clogging my air filter. Changing the bags was a messy, messy affair. Side by side testing shows the Laguna has more suction even though it is rated at less HP.

I would absolutely recommend however be prepared to call the writers of the instructions derogatory, non-PC names.


----------



## drudevore (Jan 11, 2017)

Great information so far guys thanks.

I am in need of a new dust collector to replace my present one that basically begs the dust to jump in the bag. Unfortunately the dust in my shop doesn't listen very well and usually ends up occupying the space around my equipment instead of making the effort to get into the dust collector's bags.

Anyway I have a couple of questions that I am hopping you all can answer. I am looking at the 3HP version of the C or P I just need to pushing (to the P that is).

1. Is the P worth the price over the C? IE. What does the P have over the C besides the HEPA filter and the indicator lights?

2. Does the P have the handle to spin to clean the filter? In the video posted above (



) it says to blow the filter out with an air compressor which doesn't seem to be very efficient.

3. Did anyone spring for the auto cleaner? If so what is your impression of it?

4. What size of ducting did you use? I have one piece of equipment with a 6" port but the rest have 4" so I would like to run 6" through the shop and reduce it to 4 at the equipment that I can't convert to a 6" port. So the 4 4" ports won't work for me and I really don't want to run 8" throughout the shop. So I would like to put a 8" - 2 6" converter on the intake..Thoughts?

Last thing…
Has anyone done any CFM calculations with it yet?


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

1) I guess you would have to decide if the extra money was worth it. The filtering is a little different. I decided to spring for the P

2) Mine does not but mine is the 1.5 HP version

3) I did not

4) I use 4" ducting throughout. I did not do a CFM test, however I did hook mine up in the exact same place, with the exact same tubing and there was a noticeable difference in it's ability to suck dust. On my router table, the sawdust had to be within an inch or two to get sucked in. The P was pulling probably five or six inches away. Unscientific for sure but distinct enough I was more than satisfied and now, no more screwing around with those damn bags and the big metal belt.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

drudevore Personally I'd go for the P model just because of the better filtering (0.4micron @ 99.2%) everything else is a plus. I thought that the P also had the following:
1) You can put a plastic bag in the smart bin and there is no need to weight it down whereas in the C it must be weighted down. I think the C comes with the cylinder weight, I suspect that when you remove the weight when taking the bag out you will be subject to dumping a lot of sawdust on the floor. See the video at 



2) The P is a bit quieter (81 Db vs 83 Db), I saw a video on YouTube, see 



. Laguna claims 76 d B(A) (@9.8ft).
3) The P has visual lights to tell you when the bin is full or the filter needs to be cleaned. I don't know if the unit automatically shuts off when the bin full light comes on but I suspect it would be easy to modify. Currently on my DC with a Thien baffle I don't have any warning and have overfilled the bin a few times. When this happens then the bag and filter on the other side of the Thien take the hit. Plus I will have a big mess on the floor.

Other thoughts
1) I'm not sure where Laguna is getting their filter from but when I was building my shop air cleaner I contacted Dick at Wynn and ask about using the paddle cleaner on the HEPA filter and he stated it would damage the filter and recommended using an air compressor at a low setting (around 40 lbs) to clean the filter. Also Dick stated to NEVER use water to clean the filter, this would plug it up. Based on the filter surface area of 109 sf feet (laguna) it is not the same as I have from Wynn with 300 sf.
2) Be sure to watch the install instruction at 



 From other post it seems that the instructions provided with the unit are the pits. At times you will need a second person to help with the assembly. 
3) The new C/P is the 2nd generation and is a huge improvement over the first gen.

BTW - I think Rockler in Phoenix, AZ has the DC on sale and I think you save about 10%.


----------



## drudevore (Jan 11, 2017)

OK I just hit the checkout button for the 3HP P|Flux…..

I am looking forward to getting it in and seeing how well it works.. I am sure it will be better than my current HF 1HP single stage that distributes more dust than it collects.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

WOOT WOOT!!!

I did the same thing (PF3) on the 1st to take advantage of the 10% off sale.

Received an email yesterday stating that I would have to wait until at least the first for it to ship. :/

Looking forward to sharing experiences on the build and the usage.

Next purchase will be the Dylos DC1100 to see if this thing is legit.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

Well good luck… I just got word that mine won't ship until February 22nd!!!!! And I ordered mine from Rockler on Jan 6th…so go figure… Not sure where you got yours but hopefully it's from someplace different because otherwise I'm gonna be even more pissed off at them. They'll have my 2+ grand for nearly 2mos and I have no dust collector. Doesn't quite seem proper.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

@SplinteredDave

I reread my note… it ships AFTER 2-13. Ugh.

Despite the fact that the wait sucks, I am using the time to reorg the "shop" and my end up pulling the trigger on a PCS to fill the void. 

Fingers crossed that I keep my cool and don't demand my money back to go build a CV1800…


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

@SplinteredDave

I reread my note… it ships AFTER 2-13. Ugh.

Despite the fact that the wait sucks, I am using the time to reorg the "shop" and my end up pulling the trigger on a PCS to fill the void. 

Fingers crossed that I keep my cool and don't demand my money back to go build a CV1800…


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

Well I can assure you that based on the performance of the 1.5 HP model, that 3HP model has to absolutely kick ass. I was tempted to go for a bigger HP machine, but I have a small shop and am never more than 10' from the collector. Had I had an extra 220 v outlet I would have jumped to the 2HP but I didn't feel like screwing around with the wiring when I felt the smaller one would do. My shop is far cleaner now. No matter what I did I couldn't keep that RIKON from spitting dust back into the air. Then changing those bags made a another huge mess. Love, Love, Love this unit.

I keep one hose with a gate hooked directly to my tablesaw. The other I use with a friction fit end to all the other machines. With the inlets and the power switch up high, it makes it much easier to open and close the gates and to turn on and off manually.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> Well good luck… I just got word that mine won t ship until February 22nd!!!!! And I ordered mine from Rockler on Jan 6th…so go figure… Not sure where you got yours but hopefully it s from someplace different because otherwise I m gonna be even more pissed off at them. They ll have my 2+ grand for nearly 2mos and I have no dust collector. Doesn t quite seem proper.
> 
> - SplinteredDave


I feel your pain, I pulled the trigger on the 3hp P|Flux on Jan 4th and have been told estimated shipment date is February 25th. Very disappointed in the mishandling of information but eager to see what my 2+ grand bought me, that I've now paid interest on because I don't want to pay it off until I actually get it.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah. I just found out that March 20th is the earliest possible date for the availability of my PF3.

Which is funny because the date has now changed 3x.

On that note, I am kinda thinking it's time to look at other options. The 10% discount doesn't seem so attractive any longer. :/


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

Just and FYI I complained to Rockler and for my troubles I got a $75 gift card…I guess it's the thought that counts.

I sold my existing dust collector to partially fund this unit… so it's really cramping my style to wait 

Based on what I see here I don't expect to see my dust collector until April… I may need to take the same path as JayDeeH and look at alternatives.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm not sure about stock on the 3HP units, but I chatted with a guy at Laguna and he said they have the 1.5HP and 2HP cflux and pflux units in stock at Laguna.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

Figures…I'm waiting on the 3HP…


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

@SplinteredDave me too. My delivery date has changed 4times and I'm fearing another based what others have been told.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

Well. I went ahead and cancelled the order for a couple of reasons.

First: the Customer experience is really quite poor.

Second: I need an improved dust collector now for my daughter's safety.

That said, I am bummed because I thought this would be a great middle ground and would be about 30% more cost efficient than installing a Clear Cue cyclone. That said, I am pulling the trigger on that today and will install the nordfab 8" ducting, etc. Not so much plug and play, but I imagine it'll be better in the long run.

Hope the PF3 works out well for everyone here.

Be well.

~ JDH


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

I think the retailers need to get a handle on the stock situation. If it's not stocked by the retailer they should have an open-line of communication to Laguna regarding stock. If Laguna does not have them, the retailer should not list them for sale. It only pisses of the consumer. I'd contact Laguna and ask about the stock of the 3HP units. If they have stock, go to another retailer and place an order (I've had good service in the past from thisiswoodworking.com). If Laguna has no stock and is wishy-washy on when they will have it, go ahead with an alternative plan or see if perhaps a 2HP unit would fit your needs.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

@JPLemons: Great minds think a like.

Net: Laguna doesn't have any stock for the PF3s and there is a manufacturing delay; thus a delivery delay with all retailers. OR so is my understanding. Boy I would like to be wrong…

That said, I need to move as much air as possible and was going for the PF3 for form/function with the understanding that I would likely give up some CFM.

At this point, I am over the wait and completely frustrated by the lack of communication. Perhaps more importantly, my daughter has developed a severe asthmatic response and I need to do everything I can to mitigate the risks immediately; even if I wanted to deal with a wait, I can't.

Bummer. the PF3 is one great looking machine and I think it looks up to the task.

JDH


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

> That said, I am bummed because I thought this would be a great middle ground and would be about 30% more cost efficient than installing a Clear Cue cyclone. That said, I am pulling the trigger on that today and will install the nordfab 8" ducting, etc. Not so much plug and play, but I imagine it ll be better in the long run.


I'm curious which Clearvue model you were looking at that got you to the price difference of 30%? Looks like the CV1800 is ~$1700 with filters vs the Laguna 3 being $2100. I get that the Clearvue is missing the barrel and wall bracket, but what else drives the cost up over that of the Laguna 3?


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

The CV1800 bundle sells for $2045 + $180 for shipping, and he'd still need to add a waste barrel, though. Roughly $2245 for the CV-still not 30%. Maybe he has to change his duct work now? The CV is a 5HP, also. But it's an 8-foot monster.

I think these seem great at the 1.5HP-2HP level, but any higher than that and the offerings from Oneida or Clear Vue may be better-unless you're restricted by space.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> I think the retailers need to get a handle on the stock situation. If it s not stocked by the retailer they should have an open-line of communication to Laguna regarding stock. If Laguna does not have them, the retailer should not list them for sale. It only pisses of the consumer. I d contact Laguna and ask about the stock of the 3HP units. If they have stock, go to another retailer and place an order (I ve had good service in the past from thisiswoodworking.com). If Laguna has no stock and is wishy-washy on when they will have it, go ahead with an alternative plan or see if perhaps a 2HP unit would fit your needs.
> 
> - jplemons


I could not AGREE with this more!

Yes it was a drop ship from the Manufacturer, but one would think Rockler has employees to check on orders placed through them, along with the employees that are taking my payment. Not only that but I had to be the one to call back several times to check on the order as apparently I'm the only one that cares about it.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

Yep…Sold my CV1800 cause I was a dummy and didn't measure and realized too late that it would not fit….thus the Laguna unit.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

@ JP Yup on the duct work. But it's more than just that, it's now needing to rearrange the garage (errr… ummm… Shop) to accommodate the larger built in CVMax.

@ MakinDust: bingo. the need to initiate communication with Rockler and Laguna has been a real bummer. Not withstanding that I received little more than an "I'm sorry for the inconvenience…"

I mentioned that I was paying percentage points for 2 months on the credit line and Rockler still has yet to come through.

In the end, I realize that these things happen and I am lucky to be able to afford these high end DC's. Just a bit frustrated by the delays. In the end, I'll still buy Laguna and I'll still shop at Rockler.

C'est la vie.

JDH


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> @ JP Yup on the duct work. But it s more than just that, it s now needing to rearrange the garage (errr… ummm… Shop) to accommodate the larger built in CVMax.
> 
> @ MakinDust: bingo. the need to initiate communication with Rockler and Laguna has been a real bummer. Not withstanding that I received little more than an "I m sorry for the inconvenience…"
> 
> ...


Usually when I've bought something that was backordered, my card was not charged until the item was in stock and on the way to me. I'd be really pissed if I ever got charged for an out of stock item.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

> @ JP Yup on the duct work. But it s more than just that, it s now needing to rearrange the garage (errr… ummm… Shop) to accommodate the larger built in CVMax.
> 
> @ MakinDust: bingo. the need to initiate communication with Rockler and Laguna has been a real bummer. Not withstanding that I received little more than an "I m sorry for the inconvenience…"
> 
> ...


I asked Rockler that exact question… Their response "Due to the high cost of this item we must charge you as it is drop shipped from Laguna and we cannot afford it any other way". I suggested they develop a better relationship with Laguna  Perhaps this is standard practice with companies selling something of this nature but it doesn't sit well with me. Bottom line I am stuck waiting..I have paid my credit card bill and have nothing but the $75 gift card from Rocker… Call me a waaambulance.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

My experience in retail was 30 years ago, but in these cases we weren't charged until it was shipped so we didn't charge the customer. The only exception I can think, if demand is that high, Laguna may be able to restrict shipment only to those paid in full.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> I think the retailers need to get a handle on the stock situation. If it s not stocked by the retailer they should have an open-line of communication to Laguna regarding stock. If Laguna does not have them, the retailer should not list them for sale. It only pisses of the consumer. I d contact Laguna and ask about the stock of the 3HP units. If they have stock, go to another retailer and place an order (I ve had good service in the past from thisiswoodworking.com). If Laguna has no stock and is wishy-washy on when they will have it, go ahead with an alternative plan or see if perhaps a 2HP unit would fit your needs.
> 
> - jplemons
> 
> ...


Just wanted to add one note to this for anyone else that is following, the reason I suspected a problem with my order was becuase Woodcraft had them listed on their site as Out of Stock until February 18th. Also to speak to my personal experience with my local Woodcraft store, after contacting Rockler support and getting 3 very rude service reps, I asked the guys at Woodcraft if they knew what was up with Laguna (as they are the ones who told me to order the Laguna) and they said, "I don't know been a few days since we talked with them, let's call them." I told them good luck I had called Laguna's 800 number several times and got to talk to the computer answering the phone only. The guys at Woodcraft responded oh really, they proceeded to call Laguna and got right through and even checked on my ROCKLER order for me. Found out more from them than I had from Rockler (since then to Rocklers defense I've been in contact with Jesse a manager and she's been GREAT very helpful). Just thought I'd share for what it's worth. I just followed up with her yesterday and my order is still scheduled to ship tomorrow 2/25/2017. Fingers crossed!

Troy


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

Just received notification that my 3HP unit has shipped… How did I receive that notification you might ask? Well I had to reach out to Rockler for them to initiate the query to Laguna… how I love good customer service.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

Good to hear! Too bad about the delay. When I ordered my Laguna 1412 I waited for a shipping notice as well. Finally called the place I ordered from and they contacted Laguna for me. It must be something with drop shipments. Seems there should be a better way, though, because I think nearly all Laguna stuff is drop-shipped.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

@SplinteredDave: That is amazing. Congrats!

After cancelling the PF3 order, due to lack of transparency and an apparent lack of commitment to a final ship date, I decided against the expense of the CV-Max (including ductwork and time) and opted for the PF1.5.

Odd? Not so much.

Here is the thing: I had a Delta 36-725 that was connected to a ShopVac system and knew that was cutting it for dust collection, much less the saw's ability.

At the point that I got tired of paying points on the PF3 I was able to rethink the whole problem: awful "dust collection", underpowered saw, garage shop, a probable move in 12 months-ish, and a REAL need for dust collection for my daughter's respiratory health.

What did I do? Well, I applied the money from the D.C. to SawStop PCS and got the PF1.5.

My thinking is that with the size and evolving layout of my work space, it just makes sense to bring the D.C. to the tool and… I got myself a big boy saw. Yay!

Probably most important to me is the D.C. and based on. Everything. That I can read on Bill Pentz' site combined with Tool Metrix measurements, the PF1.5 will do the job when hooked directly to a machine.

Net: it feels like a win for me by getting both the SS PCS and the PF1.5. Just a hunch, but I think it will be easier to sell the PF 1.5 down the road when I can rethink a centralized D.C. system. At that point the whole Nordfab ducting will make more sense.

Rockler honored the $75 gift certificate and it looks like Laguna has come through with earlier ship
dates, which is great for everyone with the PF3. Although, I do wish there was more transparency with the drop ship issues, preferably direct from Laguna, ultimately it isn't all that important. I was just anxious to get my toy and I still love Laguna and Rockler.

~JDH


----------



## Runner (Apr 13, 2016)

JDH. Congrats! I've been thinking the same thing. I'm looking for a quality DC that I can bring to the tool. I don't have the money for a biggie and don't want to install ducting, etc. My search is on for a portable cyclone DC that has good performance, HEPA filter, and doesn't cost too much. The PF1.5 is on my list (and I might have money left over for a bandsaw).


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

Laguna is set to have another 10% deal starting March 1st.

JDH-I think that's a sound choice. I've really enjoyed my Sawstop.

All-I expect reviews and feedback on these Flux collectors.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

The only reason I went with the 3hp model was for my CNC which requires a bit more umphh  Even 3hp may be too little but it's all that would fit with my low ceilings.

Really looking forward getting this beast and assembling it… It's funny because I love putting these tools together.

Speaking of assembly, you will have such a great experience putting together that Sawstop PCS. I have never in my life experienced a more thorough set of instructions and well organized set of parts!


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

Agreed on the enjoyment factor of putting together a tool. Frankly, I find it a bit odd when people in these forums complain about a build. To me, these are simply problems to be solved and that's half of the fun.

Looking forward to the PCS assembly, everyone compliments the manual.

I hear you on the need for more humph. Part of me still wishes that things went along a bit faster with the PF3, but I think I am in a good spot for now.

Let me know how things work out. G'luck.

~JDH


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

There are a couple of excellent videos on the assembly at the Laguna site and on YouTube.

I was pleased to hear that Laguna is going to have another sale starting March 1, I may be able to shift the budget around and order a 3HP unit.

JayDeeH - the nordfab is the best you can get but it is a bit expensive. I was looking into doing my shop with it and just reviewed the spreadsheet I created at the time and it would cost about $934 +taxes, +shipping. I don't know what PVC would cost. By chance have you compared the cost? With the PVC there are other issues, you really should run a ground wire (not a big deal), you might have to make a few custom fittings (can be a big deal). I'm far from making any decision for this at this time.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

I was looking around Air Handling Systems for duct work. They have ducting designed for up to 3HP that seems a lot cheaper than the Nordfab stuff.


----------



## drudevore (Jan 11, 2017)

I got a call this morning from a trucking company setting up a delivery time for tomorrow. I am very excited about this but I am a little concerned that Rockler didn't call me to tell me it had been shipped.

It looks like I will be the proud owner of a crate holding a Laguna P|Flux 3 dust collector….till I get the time to assemble it…which I hope will be tomorrow evening.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

That's cool take lots of pics and so a good review. I've been looking at one


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

> I got a call this morning from a trucking company setting up a delivery time for tomorrow. I am very excited about this but I am a little concerned that Rockler didn t call me to tell me it had been shipped.
> 
> It looks like I will be the proud owner of a crate holding a Laguna P|Flux 3 dust collector….till I get the time to assemble it…which I hope will be tomorrow evening.
> 
> - drudevore


Awesome news…!! Ain't that great communication from Rockler…really shame on them. I haven't heard from the trucking company myself but mine has shipped. We can compare notes on the assembly and install.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> I got a call this morning from a trucking company setting up a delivery time for tomorrow. I am very excited about this but I am a little concerned that Rockler didn t call me to tell me it had been shipped.
> 
> It looks like I will be the proud owner of a crate holding a Laguna P|Flux 3 dust collector….till I get the time to assemble it…which I hope will be tomorrow evening.
> 
> ...


Great news guys!

Found out mine shipped on Thursday last week, but haven't heard from the local shipping company, at least it's on the way! I too cant wait to put it together, although I'm not looking forward to hauling it into my basement.


----------



## GeoffKatz (Aug 31, 2015)

Congrats! Let us know if you have any problems putting the thing together-I documented some of my issues with the build out upthread. As I wrote about, be particularly wary of the step when you have to tip the fully-constructed beast from its side onto its feet. I nearly killed myself trying that step by myself.

I remain pretty satisfied with the performance, although I definitely suffered a bit by being an early-adopter with a new model; they definitely had some kinks with the early product that hopefully they've now worked out.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

Just got the call… 3HP unit inbound on Monday from the trucking company. Time to call my neighbor and make sure he's home to help me wrestle this into my basement shop.

Now the good part begins and I am able to say only positive things about my experience with this dust collector


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> I got a call this morning from a trucking company setting up a delivery time for tomorrow. I am very excited about this but I am a little concerned that Rockler didn t call me to tell me it had been shipped.
> 
> It looks like I will be the proud owner of a crate holding a Laguna P|Flux 3 dust collector….till I get the time to assemble it…which I hope will be tomorrow evening.
> 
> - drudevore


Are you too busy assembling or did life get in the way of the assembly process?

Mine hopefully will be delivered tomorrow night assuming they can get the 48 foot truck into my drive way (it is currently gravel and has a dip in the driveway from new construction) I can't wait for the delivery but sadly it will have to wait to be put together, but hey I've waited for 2 months for it to get delivered and I've been waiting since last July for the opportunity to be able to order it so…. whats another week or so.


----------



## drudevore (Jan 11, 2017)

> Are you too busy assembling or did life get in the way of the assembly process?
> 
> Mine hopefully will be delivered tomorrow night assuming they can get the 48 foot truck into my drive way (it is currently gravel and has a dip in the driveway from new construction) I can t wait for the delivery but sadly it will have to wait to be put together, but hey I ve waited for 2 months for it to get delivered and I ve been waiting since last July for the opportunity to be able to order it so…. whats another week or so.
> 
> - MakinDust


I got it assembled yesterday with the exception of the plug as I haven't run the wires yet because I wanted to see it in the shop before making a final decision on where to put it. I found that the assembly video from Laguna was very useful…



. My suggestion is to have an extra set of hands when assembling. You can do it all on your own as I did but it is a lot of work. I did have help from my wife and kids lifting it up but they were there for support in case something went wrong but they simply stood on a 1×4 placed at the casters to keep it from rolling.

I have a video that I am going to post but it is basically a un-boxing and final wrap-up as I couldn't find anything to add to the Laguna video. I will post the video hopefully tonight or tomorrow.

If you have any questions about the assembly please ask and I will do what I can to answer them.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

Cool, congrats.

The electrical is one of the things I've been trying to figure out. The Laguna video you mention shows the wires on the unit as having 3 wires, but most of the 220 v 30 amp plug and receptacle are 4 wire. i was trying to make sure I had the electrical components before assembly since I've had so much time waiting but I forgot to ask GeoffKatz about it so any light anyone who's already put theirs together would be appreciated.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> Cool, congrats.
> 
> The electrical is one of the things I ve been trying to figure out. The Laguna video you mention shows the wires on the unit as having 3 wires, but most of the 220 v 30 amp plug and receptacle are 4 wire. i was trying to make sure I had the electrical components before assembly since I ve had so much time waiting but I forgot to ask GeoffKatz about it so any light anyone who s already put theirs together would be appreciated.
> 
> - MakinDust


The only reason would need 4 wires is if you need 110 and 220v for the device. 220v by itself is 2 hots and a ground. If the device needs also to have 110, and does not do it via step down, then you would need 2 hots a neutral and a ground. I've got 30 amp thats 2 wire. The sawstop 5hp ics I have is 4 wire.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

> Cool, congrats.
> 
> The electrical is one of the things I ve been trying to figure out. The Laguna video you mention shows the wires on the unit as having 3 wires, but most of the 220 v 30 amp plug and receptacle are 4 wire. i was trying to make sure I had the electrical components before assembly since I ve had so much time waiting but I forgot to ask GeoffKatz about it so any light anyone who s already put theirs together would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


My 220v receptacle is 3 wire so I should be good to go… hopefully.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

You can find 3-wire plugs and receptacles. In the case of the Laguna, I think it only uses the two hots and a ground. Four-wire systems usually have a neutral wire so that between any hot and the neutral you'll have 120v, but between the two hots, you'll have 240v.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> The only reason would need 4 wires is if you need 110 and 220v for the device. 220v by itself is 2 hots and a ground. If the device needs also to have 110, and does not do it via step down, then you would need 2 hots a neutral and a ground. I ve got 30 amp thats 2 wire. The sawstop 5hp ics I have is 4 wire.
> 
> - bonesbr549


It is my understanding that in the case of 4 wire, two are hot one is ground and the fourth is neutral which carries any unused electricity back safely on a separate wire instead of down the ground wire as is the case with 3 wire. Am I incorrect?


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi P3 owners,

I just saw a post on YouTube from Paul the Toolmetrix guy and he stated that he was not happy with the p3 separation performance. He contacted Laguna and they sent him a plate (probably a reduction ring) that fits between the cyclone and the dust bin. He now reports a significant improvement! You might want to check for yours (or request one - whatever it is).

Carl


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> Hi P3 owners,
> 
> I just saw a post on YouTube from Paul the Toolmetrix guy and he stated that he was not happy with the p3 separation performance. He contacted Laguna and they sent him a plate (probably a reduction ring) that fits between the cyclone and the dust bin. He now reports a significant improvement! You might want to check for yours (or request one - whatever it is).
> 
> ...


Thanks Carl, can you share the URL if you get a moment. I'm curious if perhaps it is a part that they are now shipping with the unit. Anyone that recently set up the P3 can you confirm?

Also I got your questions, I'll get them to you as soon as I can after I get it and get the chance to set it up.


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 24, 2017)

It is in the response to Ron R (make sure to 'Read More' to expand comments).






Carl


----------



## jeffk726 (Dec 10, 2013)

I will be requesting the reduction ring as well. I received my 3hp cflux in December and after the first emptying of the main barrel - the filter bag was approximately 20% full of more than fine dust which I was expecting. I use it mainly with table saw, jointer and planer.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> I will be requesting the reduction ring as well. I received my 3hp cflux in December and after the first emptying of the main barrel - the filter bag was approximately 20% full of more than fine dust which I was expecting. I use it mainly with table saw, jointer and planer.
> 
> - jeffk726


I am really hoping the reduction ring is part of the new shipment based on what you're saying.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

I have a new C|Flux 1.5 and love it. The instructions are in the original Sanskrit, so plan to read carefully. I didn't look to see if the pictures were clearer online-hard to see the detail in some of them. And yet tech support was very helpful, especially in identifying the extra bag of hardware as unnecessary and mysteriously included.

The machine performs very well in my tiny shop. I have yet to plumb it (this weekend's task) and have only tried it out with a direct flex host connection. No dust.

Very happy with my purchase. I do need to add sound insulation though as it is noisy and I'd prefer not to short cycle it.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> The only reason would need 4 wires is if you need 110 and 220v for the device. 220v by itself is 2 hots and a ground. If the device needs also to have 110, and does not do it via step down, then you would need 2 hots a neutral and a ground. I ve got 30 amp thats 2 wire. The sawstop 5hp ics I have is 4 wire.
> 
> - bonesbr549
> 
> ...


You need to look at the requirements of your device. That should be in the manual. Normally, a 220v device that does not need also 110 will only have 2 hots and a ground. That third conductor is for neutral. To get that 110 it takes one of those two hots and the neutral to make it work. Thats why dryer recepticles are 4 wire. its a 110 device that needs 220 to for the heater element.

I've got a lot of 220v tools and the only one that has 4 wire requirement is my 5hp ICS and thats because the computer runs on 110 while the motor runs on 220v.

A lot of folks with workshops off of the wash room have leveraged dryer receptacles to get 220v.

The amps or hp is not what drives the 3 or 4 wire need.

It won't hurt if you use 4 wire except it will cost more to run the wire and the receptacles are more expensive.

Good luck.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the P3 and I love it I can't say about the reduction ring yet, but use this video for the assembly much better than the stupid directions in the manual.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> I have the P3 and I love it I can t say about the reduction ring yet, but use this video for the assembly much better than the stupid directions in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you call Laguna to request the reduction ring?


----------



## Steve_C (Feb 22, 2017)

> The only reason would need 4 wires is if you need 110 and 220v for the device. 220v by itself is 2 hots and a ground. If the device needs also to have 110, and does not do it via step down, then you would need 2 hots a neutral and a ground. I ve got 30 amp thats 2 wire. The sawstop 5hp ics I have is 4 wire.
> 
> - bonesbr549
> 
> ...


That is not correct. You don't really have anything like "Unused Electricity". With a 4 wire setup you do indeed have 2 hot wires that provide 220 (actually it can vary from 208 up to 240V) and you have neutral that allows for 120V from either of the hot legs to the neutral. This is often seen as mentioned where there are 120 loads are present in addition to the 220v loads, most commonly these are seen in heater elements and motors combined with 110 volt controls.

For a 3 wire connection or plug there is ONLY a 220v load. This would be 2 hots and a ground with no 110 volt capability.

The ground wire is for safety ONLY. although it is connected to the same place as a neutral in the breaker panel, it is NEVER intended to carry a load. It is tied to the metal of the tool (Body or frame) and if any part of the hot conductor should come in contact with the tool body or frame it should provide a short and open the breaker. Without the ground, the metal of the tool can be energized and would be an electrocution hazard if touched.

When using 120v the neutral actually provides part of a complete circuit and carries the same load as the hot that is the other part of the circuit. It is insulated and marked so that it is treated just like a "Hot" conductor. If a connected tool or appliance is in the "On" position, the neutral IS carrying load and if opened it can still shock you.

I hope that helps!!


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 24, 2017)

Guys,

I just guessed it was a reduction ring. Paul refered to it as a "steel plate". By reducing the opening to the dust bin the pressure drop across the unit will change also changining the separation. But, and this is a big but, it would really need to be conical to extend the vortex symetrically (versus a flat plate). The other things I have seen are inverted cones coming from in the dust bin just onto the cone opening, for better separation. Again, that is not a steel plate.

I say all this because if you call asking for a reduction ring they may say 'what are you talking about'. If anyone gets one please provide a picture or better descriotion.

Carl


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

For those that chose the 1.5 HP version, why this over the Jet cyclone?


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> For those that chose the 1.5 HP version, why this over the Jet cyclone?
> 
> - Rob_s


 I'm curious as well. I'm also waffling between the 2HP versions and the 1.5HP versions. The PFlux seems to have some nice features but if I need 2HP I'm thinking of either the Cflux or the Jet 2HP.

One issue is that I can't find any fan curve data on the Jet, so I'm leaning toward the Laguna models. If 1.5HP is enough, I'll go with the PFlux.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

> For those that chose the 1.5 HP version, why this over the Jet cyclone?
> 
> - Rob_s


I didn't really look at the Jet. I saw the Laguna, loved the sealed rollaway bin and then found a review on youtube. All my stuff is uses less than 10' of hose so the 1.5 HP model works fine for my needs.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

If you want a fan curve I have found that if you call the company you can get one.

It appears to me that the Jet and Laguna are very similar in design. I have not done a detailed comparison of them and there maybe small differences. If it was me buying one, I would opt for a HEPA filter.


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

Reported CFM and static are lower on the Jet, but I don't know that I trust manufacturer specs. Db is supposedly identical. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1qrz7JS0ogxx8IxpFkMpjSAwQvC4QcN2RP9ikAYPsM3o


----------



## drudevore (Jan 11, 2017)

I finally got the video of my unboxing complete and uploaded. Have a look.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

> I finally got the video of my unboxing complete and uploaded. Have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this… Mine will be arriving today so this was very timely.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

> Guys,
> 
> I just guessed it was a reduction ring. Paul refered to it as a "steel plate". By reducing the opening to the dust bin the pressure drop across the unit will change also changining the separation. But, and this is a big but, it would really need to be conical to extend the vortex symetrically (versus a flat plate). The other things I have seen are inverted cones coming from in the dust bin just onto the cone opening, for better separation. Again, that is not a steel plate.
> 
> ...


Do you have the video or post where he talks about this, I looked on ToolMetrix and can't find this anywhere even after watching the videos on the DCs.


----------



## drudevore (Jan 11, 2017)

> Guys,
> 
> I just guessed it was a reduction ring. Paul refered to it as a "steel plate". By reducing the opening to the dust bin the pressure drop across the unit will change also changining the separation. But, and this is a big but, it would really need to be conical to extend the vortex symetrically (versus a flat plate). The other things I have seen are inverted cones coming from in the dust bin just onto the cone opening, for better separation. Again, that is not a steel plate.
> 
> ...


I took some dust from my old bin and let it suck it in straight into the 8" intake and found that I had a lot more than expected in the bin below the filter than I was expecting. I was expecting that pretty much all the big stuff would end up in the barrel but there was a significant amount that made it all the way through to the filter. I am running new 6" lines throughout the shop this week so I am hoping to get a real test from my jointer and planer later this week. I will post results once I get the testing done.


----------



## drudevore (Jan 11, 2017)

> I finally got the video of my unboxing complete and uploaded. Have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you had your's coming today so I wanted to make sure I had it up by today in case it is useful. I hope you enjoy. Remember it is unedited.

If you have any questions please let me know and I will respond as quickly as I can.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, so I posted on the 1.5 Cflux and Pflux video on Toolmetrix and Paul responded very quickly. He linked me to this video on their FB page.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1879338832282338



It shows the part and where it installs, I can confirm that this did not come with mine. Paul said they called it a "crossbar".

I'm going to be giving them a call today and see if I can't also get this part and try it out.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

> I finally got the video of my unboxing complete and uploaded. Have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks that is very kind…it just showed up and is in my garage…I really appreciate you doing the video


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1879338832282338
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that attaching to the bottom side of the lid on the chip bucket?


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1879338832282338
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the very bottom of the cyclone inside the dust bin top plate


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

That is so weird that they have an add-on fix after supposedly redesigning the whole unit. 
With the cross-bar installed, it looks like a potential clog-point to me.

I guess the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> With the cross-bar installed, it looks like a potential clog-point to me.
> 
> I guess the proof is in the pudding.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


That was my thought but if it works, who am I to judge. I think I'll be calling them for it as well just in case. I haven't had a chance to setup mine yet but might as well have it just in case.


----------



## drudevore (Jan 11, 2017)

I think it looks like a clog point but also it looks like it would restrict material from falling into the canister. With the test I ran by sucking up some chips I had I noticed that even after I was done sucking up material there was still material circulating around in the cyclone so this plate looks like it would just add to this.

Is material supposed to continuously circle till the unit is turned off?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

No, dust and chips should make a few revolutions and fall out of the cyclonic action into the drum.

If the dust stays suspended too long, it will find its way to the filter. That of course is a bad thing.
At least the filters are easy to clean.

Are you using a bag? Some cyclones work best without a plastic bag lining the drum.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

> That is so weird that they have an add-on fix after supposedly redesigning the whole unit.
> With the cross-bar installed, it looks like a potential clog-point to me.
> 
> I guess the proof is in the pudding.
> ...


This was my original thought also, but perhaps its to act as more thien baffle where theres only small slots at the edges. Paul said it dramatically increased the separation and brought it back inline with what was expected. I'm no engineer, but they test stuff out pretty well, so who am I to argue. I guess I'll see when I get mine and I'll determine my findings whenever that is.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

So I got my dust collector and am in the process of assembling it. Per a request by a fellow member I snapped a few pics of the construction. Everything looks OK but I wanted to get an opinion on this shot of the interior where the fan housing connects to the filter housing. Seems like a fair bit of corrosion. I suspect it will have not impact on performance or longevity but just want to get the groups thoughts.












http://imgur.com/LoMRJXx


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey hey. 
That sucks. 
IMHO, that is not worth keeping and I would request a new part. In my experience, Laguna's Customer Service is really quite good and they will likely ship you a new part ASAP!

Your call, but I wouldn't want to live with it even if it meant waiting to use the new toy.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

It would be interesting to see if other units have the same issue. This is part of the main assembly so they would need to send me practically a whole system as I don't intend to do a disassembly of a part that was shipped assembled by the factory… not sure I am comfortable with that.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Tough luck…for the price I would not be happy. Hope they help out with this. It is probably something that happened in shipping especially if it came on a boat.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

I must say Laguna has restored my faith in customer service! I called Laguna at 10am yesterday and spoke with a most friendly customer service representative. They asked for some basic information regarding my issue (pictures, date of purchase SN#s etc.. I submitted that information and within 2 hours received a call from Laguna with a resolution to my issue. Today I have a shipping notice for the replacement part! Now that is what I call CUSTOMER SERVICE! My apologies to anyone who might be waiting for a unit as my replacement might have delayed your shipment.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

That is great to hear.

As I mentioned previously I have always found the Laguna CS team to be responsive and solution oriented. Glad to hear they are keeping it up, as I receive my PF1 this weekend.

As odd as it may sound, I am actually happy that there were delays with PF 3 that forced me to cancel the order; as, I received my SawStop PCS 3 last weekend and have been thoroughly impressed.

Net: it will be really nice to get the PF1 and use it with the PCS3.

Ooooooeeeeeee doggies! This is going to be a fun weekend.

Congrats again on the PF3 and the win for Laguna CS. Looking forward to hearing how it works for you.

JDH


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I finally got to open the box of my p flux. The box had damage when I received it but it looked to be just damage to the box and packing styrofoam, so I signed for the delivery. Today i began opening the box and for the most part it seems the packing material did its job but as you can see the funnel and door seem to have taken a bit of a beating. I called customer support but I dont think they work on Saturdays so I left a message and will have to wait some more to determine what they want to do. Doesn't seem too bad to me but I don't want to haul it down into my basement only to have to lug it back up the stairs. So for now to be continued…...


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats!

Received my PF1 on Friday, which is a huge surprise, as I eventually found out that it had shipped on the 4th from Laguna. Interestingly enough, Laguna didn't know it had shipped on the 4th when I spoke with them at the end of the day of the 4th and on the 6th Rockler told me that Laguna would ship on the 8th at the earliest.

Color me surprised to check in with Laguna on the 8th and to learn that it was in my local area and available for delivery. My take away will be to share my experience with. It's companies in the hope that it helps their Customer Experience.

Mind you, I am not complaining about getting my new D.C.

And it was remarkably easy to put together, despite directions that leave much to the imagination.

It works perfectly with my new Saw, heck it sounds like a jet spooling up.

Time will tell how it performs but first feedback: pleasantly surprised by an early arrival, and it works. Oh and my fit and finish is great.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm still waffling between the 1.5 PFlux or the 2HP CFlux.


----------



## drudevore (Jan 11, 2017)

I went between the 2 and 3 for a while and I am happy I went with the bigger one.

If you can afford it bigger is better in this case.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

> I m still waffling between the 1.5 PFlux or the 2HP CFlux.
> 
> - jplemons


Like with most tool purchases you will need to examine the projects you intend to do. I needed more CFM for my CNC router thus I chose the 3HP. However what I really needed was a 5HP unit but due to space restrictions I had to compromise with the smaller unit.

What tools will you be using with the dust collector? Are you planning to move the DC to the the machine or will you be installing duct work? If cost is not the issue…then go big as drudevore said


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> I m still waffling between the 1.5 PFlux or the 2HP CFlux.
> 
> - jplemons
> 
> ...


I like the added features of the Pflux but the price at 2HP is steep. I have a small shop and have a spot for a dust collector. My bandsaw is right next to it and my planner is about 8 feet away-at most. The longest run would be my table saw, which is about 15 feet away.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

> I m still waffling between the 1.5 PFlux or the 2HP CFlux.
> 
> - jplemons


The 1.5 works fine in my shop however I do everything with a 10 ft. hose. I liked the better filtering of the PFlux system.


----------



## JayDeeH (Jan 2, 2017)

@JPLemons

Initial feedback is this:

The PF1 is more than adequate at dust collection with a 10' hose connected to my 3hp PCS, my 6" jointer and my planer.

On the Saw, I have connected the PF1 to both the blade guard and the 4" cabinet port. There is almost no visible dust left behind.

That said, I originally purchased the PF3 and based thay decision off of three components:

The CFM requirements at the tool per Bill Pentz' research.
The CFM results from Tool Metrix.
The reduced footprint.

While not exactly scientific I assumed a similar ratio of CFM loss on the PF3 as on the ToolMetrix video for the PF1. Then I calculated loss with Duct runs and figured that it would more than suffice for my small shop.

Wait a minute. Didn't I just say I have the PF1?

Sure do. As previously mentioned, the delay on the PF3 was to great for me and I opted to cancel the order and buy a PCS 3 hp AND a dust collector.

Knowing what I know no: I believe that I made the right decision being that I am driven to create the safest shop environment possible.

Dust is bad and it isn't the specs we see floating around. If you can see it, it prob isn't "that bad" for you. It's the itty bitty stuff. SURE, a bigger D.C. is better than a smaller one, but I would have had to install ductwork, etc. so the cost kept rising.

So, I would say that while the old adage of Buy once cry once is likely true: my recommendation is this: if the 2 hp is a stretch today but the 1.5 hp.

It is safe to assume that you could resell the tool for more than 50% and upgrade it down the line. Then the 2 wouldn't hurt as much and who knows, at that point you may be going for the biggest baddest cyclonic jet engine you can buy.

Just heard that Clearvue is coming out with a 20 hp. unit; requires that you build an additional 400 sq ft out building to meet sound ordances and you will likely need to get 14" I beams to secure it, but damn. You will be able to suck so much dust out of the air you might think it is a black hole.

Ok. Kidding on the last part. 

But you get the point…

Just my $0.02.

JDH


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> @JPLemons
> 
> Initial feedback is this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I was weighing the exact things you mentioned, and I appreciate your feedback. An added measure for me is that I work 99% of the time with my garage door open. I'll pull the trigger on the PF1-hopefully before the sale ends. I figure I can run a 5-foot length of pipe under my outfeed table to reduce the amount of flex, which will help keep the CFM up.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> I must say Laguna has restored my faith in customer service! I called Laguna at 10am yesterday and spoke with a most friendly customer service representative. They asked for some basic information regarding my issue (pictures, date of purchase SN#s etc.. I submitted that information and within 2 hours received a call from Laguna with a resolution to my issue. Today I have a shipping notice for the replacement part! Now that is what I call CUSTOMER SERVICE! My apologies to anyone who might be waiting for a unit as my replacement might have delayed your shipment.
> 
> - SplinteredDave


100% Agree, I received a phone call yesterday early afternoon that they had received both my message from Saturday and the follow-up email I sent yesterday morning with photos of the damage along with my contact information again. They quite impressively linked up the 2 contact methods and Adam had all the information he needed to get my replacements on their way out the door. Top notch customer service! Kudos @lagunatools! That makes me glad and proud I purchased through them.


----------



## drudevore (Jan 11, 2017)

I ran some tests with my collector before I hooked it up to my ducts and found that the material would continually cycle in the cyclone I then noticed that there was a lot more material in the canister below the filter than I was expecting. I also noticed that if there was material in the drum that when I turned it back on the material would get sucked back out of the drum and into the cyclone. It was cool from a visual standpoint but not from a functional standpoint. I called Laguna and they are sending me a restrictor plate, the same as mentioned above, and some spacers for the suction tube on the back to ensure that the tube aligns with the hole correctly, I mentioned this in my video I posted earlier.

I have a question for all of you that have the smaller than 3hp units. Do you have the same issues with the material in the canister or the material continually cycling in the cyclone. If you do then it would appear to be an overall design issue if you don't then it would appear to be an issue with the 3 hp unit and possibly above. My thought is if the smaller units don't have the same issues then they don't have the force to suck the material back out of the drum. This would make me think that there should have either been a smaller hole at the bottom of the cyclone or the cyclone cone should have been longer.

If you have the 1.5 or 2 hp unit please check this out and let us know. I am really interested in the results.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> I ran some tests with my collector before I hooked it up to my ducts and found that the material would continually cycle in the cyclone I then noticed that there was a lot more material in the canister below the filter than I was expecting. I also noticed that if there was material in the drum that when I turned it back on the material would get sucked back out of the drum and into the cyclone. It was cool from a visual standpoint but not from a functional standpoint. I called Laguna and they are sending me a restrictor plate, the same as mentioned above, and some spacers for the suction tube on the back to ensure that the tube aligns with the hole correctly, I mentioned this in my video I posted earlier.
> 
> I have a question for all of you that have the smaller than 3hp units. Do you have the same issues with the material in the canister or the material continually cycling in the cyclone. If you do then it would appear to be an overall design issue if you don t then it would appear to be an issue with the 3 hp unit and possibly above. My thought is if the smaller units don t have the same issues then they don t have the force to suck the material back out of the drum. This would make me think that there should have either been a smaller hole at the bottom of the cyclone or* the cyclone cone should have been longer*.
> 
> ...


I think the bolded text above is the key, but I'm not sure Laguna had much choice in designing a more compact option. Based on my research that is the main reason for the taller Clearvue unit, the extra height gives the lightweight (fine dust) time to slow down to allow it to drop into the dust bin below. By making a shortened cyclone it will be less efficient, but based on what Paul from Toolmetrix said the deflector should have a significant improvement to the DC.

I am in a basement shop so there wasn't much else for options, unless I wanted a 5 gallon bucket under the Clearvue, but that just seemed silly.

Fingers Crossed!


One note: in anticipation of this very point, when I contacted Laguna Tools regarding the damaged parts I also requested the restrictor/deflector plate. He was slightly taken back by this and wanted to know how I knew about it so I mentioned LumberJocks of course.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on the PFlux 1.5HP unit. Now the wait for delivery begins, lol.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

> Pulled the trigger on the PFlux 1.5HP unit. Now the wait for delivery begins, lol.
> 
> - jplemons


Remember, a 9 year old with a purple crayon could have done a better job with the instructions. Always read ahead the next few steps then go back to the one you are working on.

This one should give you plenty of juice. In fact I have mine set up as a triple stage and it works fine. I had the garbage can with the cyclone lid setup on my rikon. When I switched over I tested it, the unit still had more than enough suction to keep it in the loop, and I really like the convenience of swapping out garbage cans. Only used one plastic bag so far.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm getting ready for delivery of my 1.5 Pflux and am running a separate 30-amp circuit for it. I was wondering what type of receptacle and outlet people use for this type of circuit.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

I didn't have any problem with the electrical portion. I have a few other small things plugged into the 4 receptacle outlet with no issues.

I have started to have what I would call my first complaint. Cleaning that filter is quite a chore. It makes a huge mess and each time it's getting dirty faster and faster and which means I'm not getting it clean enough.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how do you decide when to clean the filter. I use a Magnehelic gauge to watch filter pressure.

It would be interesting to know what tools you are using. Drum Sanders are often difficult on dust collectors.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> Out of curiosity, how do you decide when to clean the filter. I use a Magnehelic gauge to watch filter pressure.
> 
> It would be interesting to know what tools you are using. Drum Sanders are often difficult on dust collectors.
> 
> - Redoak49


I think he has the PFlux model, which has a light that indicates the filter needs cleaning. His description kind of worries me, now.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

JimR - Currently I don't have one of the newer units but I do have a Wynn filter for my shop air cleaner that is mounted to the ceiling. Before I purchased the filter I talked to Dick Wynn he suggested blowing air into the filter using 40 PSI. I've used the same procedure to clean filters in other tools. His reasoning for the low 40 PSI was for the 35A274NANO filter I ordered. Dick also stated DO NOT wash the filter with water. On other filters I've used as much as 90 PSI. Dick suggested blowing the air from the side opposite where the dust is collected. He modified my filter so the NANO section was on the outside of the filter rather than the inside thus for this filter I'd blow the air from the center toward the outside. I'm drawing the air from the outside through the filter whereas you are pushing the air from the center of the filter toward the outside. Thus you would just blow air from the outside of the filter. On the NANO type filters Dick suggested NOT using a paddle because it would damage the filter.

It would seem that it would not be necessary to remove the filter, e.g. you could just blow the air on the outside of the filter toward the center of the filter. However when I've cleaned smaller filters such as on a small shop vac it was drawing the air from the outside toward the center of the filter and very often the dust on the outside of the filter was really packed on the filter and required a large amount of air to dislodge the dust and as you suggest it was a real mess and generated a LOT of dust in the air. I normally take the filter outside and will do the same for my big Wynn 35A274NANO. At this time my ceiling air cleaner is not connected pending my wife and I moving.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

I have been doing an awful lot with the drum sander and usually do.

The PFlux does have an idiot light to let you know when the filter needs cleaning or the bucket is full.

I would say it is still better than the RIKON which dumped dust into the air continually while in use. However trying to clean that filter makes a HUGE cloud of dust and a real mess. I have been using compressed air, I'll try playing with the PSI as well as blowing from the outside back in.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> I have been doing an awful lot with the drum sander and usually do.
> 
> The PFlux does have an idiot light to let you know when the filter needs cleaning or the bucket is full.
> 
> ...


Are you running the dust collector as you clean? I'd think by hooking up the house to the port on the filter and then running it would mean little to no dust escaping.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

JimR, I'm interested in your findings and hopefully others will tell us what they are doing. I'm expecting to make a move in the near future from AZ to NC and my shop will change from 750 sq feet to 1500 or more thus I will wait and see what the actual size is before I order. I don't want to order a unit now only to realize it is too small for the new shop. I'm open for suggestions from anybody following this thread and I'd be interested in hearing about different shop sizes and the size of the Laguna purchased and recommendations.

Regarding the PFlux, is there an optional unit that will automatically cut the unit off when the bin gets full? If not has anybody used an addon for this? Currently my DC (modified 2HP Grizzly with a Thien Baffle which really works great) does not have any warning or cutoff. More than once I have filled the bin and this is a super mess to clean up.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

I just checked with Laguna and they DO NOT offer an option to automatically turn off the unit when the bin is full. Thus this will have to be an addon. Sometime ago I found a unit, I'll have to look for the details, that I think I can use, e.g. a unit I can add to the Laguna that will shut off the unit. However I suspect I could easily add controls to the existing Laguna that would work with the bin full light and turn off the power to the unit.

Also because of the expected size of my shop (1500 sq feet or larger) they suggested the 5HP TFlux but I don't think they offer the HEPA filter in this unit which I really want. If they don't then I may go with two 3HP PFlux units. This will be a wait and see decision.

I've downloaded the PDF manual for both and will hopefully review then tonight.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> I just checked with Laguna and they DO NOT offer an option to automatically turn off the unit when the bin is full. Thus this will have to be an addon. Sometime ago I found a unit, I ll have to look for the details, that I think I can use, e.g. a unit I can add to the Laguna that will shut off the unit. However I suspect I could easily add controls to the existing Laguna that would work with the bin full light and turn off the power to the unit.
> 
> Also because of the expected size of my shop (1500 sq feet or larger) they suggested the 5HP TFlux but I don t think they offer the HEPA filter in this unit which I really want. If they don t then I may go with two 3HP PFlux units. This will be a wait and see decision.
> 
> ...


At that size, you might be better off checking the units from Oneida or Clearvue.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

JimR, I was just looking at the Oneida site and noticed their comment about cleaning the filter "Filters are easily
cleaned by blowing from the outside with compressed air." see https://www.oneida-air.com/pdf/smart-pro-quick-quote-2016-web.pdf, this comment was near the bottom of the PDF.

Also look at your PFLUX3 manual on page 39 for the instructions. As I view the image in the manual it looks like it will be difficult to easily access all sides of the filter with an air hose and difficult to impossible to clean the filter without removing it. Once off then you have to contend with mess it will create when you blow air through the filter.

Are there access doors on the other side of the filter, e.g. the back side as I view the image in the manual?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow - I didn't realize this thread had so much information on it. I just ordered the 1.5 HP C Flux to replace my old 1 HP single stage Delta DC.

I'm curious if anyone has put a Thien baffle or other pre-collection set up in front of this sized unit. The fan in my De-walt planer causes issues with the negative pressure in the hose so I put a Thein baffle in front of the garbage can collector that is in front of the Delta DC to knock out the big stuff first so I don't have to empty the DC bag as often. Otherwise, all of the chips and dust get blown into the Delta DC.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

> At that size, you might be better off checking the units from Oneida or Clearvue.
> 
> - jplemons


I just looked at the two and I'm having trouble comparing all of the specs but one really big difference is the CFM but I also realize that depending on how this is measured the results can be different.
3HP PFlux (Shop setting) 1624, 5HP TFlux (Shop setting) 2450, Oneida 5HP 1625, Clearvue CV1800 LH 1442, perhaps I'm wrong but it seems that the Laguna units are a huge step above the two.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> At that size, you might be better off checking the units from Oneida or Clearvue.
> 
> - jplemons
> 
> ...


Look closely at the fan curves and filter size. Oneida and Clearvue each have a reputation of accurately rating their units and the 5HP ones are commonly used in larger shops. The Wood Whisperer and Jay's Custom just installed units from each of those companies. If I had the room and the need, I'd have gone with an Oneida or Clearvue.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

> Wow - I didn t realize this thread had so much information on it. I just ordered the 1.5 HP C Flux to replace my old 1 HP single stage Delta DC.
> 
> I m curious if anyone has put a Thien baffle or other pre-collection set up in front of this sized unit. The fan in my De-walt planer causes issues with the negative pressure in the hose so I put a Thein baffle in front of the garbage can collector that is in front of the Delta DC to knock out the big stuff first so I don t have to empty the DC bag as often. Otherwise, all of the chips and dust get blown into the Delta DC.
> 
> - EarlS


I had one of the garbage can set-ups on my RIKON and hooked it back up on my PFlux. So I really have a triple stage collector. I've only had to empty the bag once even though I've cleaned the filter 4 times now. Does impact the suction a bit but willing to make that sacrifice for the convenience of the garbage can


----------



## bdresch (Dec 30, 2013)

> I just checked with Laguna and they DO NOT offer an option to automatically turn off the unit when the bin is full. Thus this will have to be an addon. Sometime ago I found a unit, I ll have to look for the details, that I think I can use, e.g. a unit I can add to the Laguna that will shut off the unit. However I suspect I could easily add controls to the existing Laguna that would work with the bin full light and turn off the power to the unit.
> 
> - jgt1942


SPST relay would do it. Wire the coil in parallel with the bin light. Wire the NC contacts in series with the stop switch. The light going on would then trigger the stop switch. Just need to find out the light voltage and get a relay with the same coil voltage.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Wow - I didn t realize this thread had so much information on it. I just ordered the 1.5 HP C Flux to replace my old 1 HP single stage Delta DC.
> 
> I m curious if anyone has put a Thien baffle or other pre-collection set up in front of this sized unit. The fan in my De-walt planer causes issues with the negative pressure in the hose so I put a Thein baffle in front of the garbage can collector that is in front of the Delta DC to knock out the big stuff first so I don t have to empty the DC bag as often. Otherwise, all of the chips and dust get blown into the Delta DC.
> 
> - EarlS


EarlS - I modified my old 2HP Grizzly with a Thien and the results was very positive. It seemed that the only time anything got past the Thien is when I overfilled the collection bucket.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

I just received an answer to my question "can I get the HEPA filter on the TFLUX:" The answer is "No it will not be available."

It is too early for me to make a decision mainly because I don't know what my shop will be when I move. But I'm now leaning toward the Oneida 5HP with the HEPA filter. Currently the Oneida is on sale with $600 savings. I will continue to research and hopefully make a good decision.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Ok, so first off I don't personally have the Laguna unit (though I very much have a case of the IWantsIt's for the 2HP unit). But for those talking about the unit continuously circulating materials or picking materials up from the bin on start up, have you checked closely for leaks on the bin and lid?

Not to say the short cyclone is perfect, but once materials are in the bin I'd be surprised if just the pressure draw and turbulence at startup would be enough to suck materials back out of the bin without some other air flow source.

Mike


----------



## rljatl (Mar 28, 2013)

My PFlux 3 hp works great after installing the crossbar. I am happy with the separation now.


----------



## rljatl (Mar 28, 2013)

> JimR, I was just looking at the Oneida site and noticed their comment about cleaning the filter "Filters are easily
> cleaned by blowing from the outside with compressed air." see https://www.oneida-air.com/pdf/smart-pro-quick-quote-2016-web.pdf, this comment was near the bottom of the PDF.
> 
> Also look at your PFLUX3 manual on page 39 for the instructions. As I view the image in the manual it looks like it will be difficult to easily access all sides of the filter with an air hose and difficult to impossible to clean the filter without removing it. Once off then you have to contend with mess it will create when you blow air through the filter.
> ...


Yes, there are doors on both sides. The filter is not difficult to access for cleaning without removing.


----------



## drudevore (Jan 11, 2017)

I have the p|flux 3 and installed the crossbar/reducer over the weekend and I didn't see any difference in the performance besides my canister warning going off.

I only have a very little amount of stuff in the drum but when I start the collector I notice that some material is sucked back into the cyclone and ends up in the canister below the filter. I was not expecting this as I expected the material to stay in the drum.

I am happy with the suction and the ability for the collector to remove the dust from my work area but I am not happy with the amount of material ending up in the canister.

I will run more tests tonight and see if I can see a difference between using the crossbar while sucking material through the ducting.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> I have the p|flux 3 and installed the crossbar/reducer over the weekend and I didn t see any difference in the performance besides my canister warning going off.
> 
> I only have a very little amount of stuff in the drum but when I start the collector I notice that some material is sucked back into the cyclone and ends up in the canister below the filter. I was not expecting this as I expected the material to stay in the drum.
> 
> ...


I'd just call Laguna and see what they say.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

drudevore I agree with jplemons - call Laguna, something is wrong. I don't have one of the Laguna units, I'm still using my modified grizzly with a Thien baffle and the only time I get anything in the bag past the baffle is when I over fill the bin. My Thien baffle is like the cyclone in the laguna and my bag is like the filter. Just as a guess I suggest that you recheck the connections in the area of the bin. I sounds like you are getting some airflow from the outside in this area thus allowing more air to flow toward the filter and bypassing the bin.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

> JimR, I was just looking at the Oneida site and noticed their comment about cleaning the filter "Filters are easily
> cleaned by blowing from the outside with compressed air." see https://www.oneida-air.com/pdf/smart-pro-quick-quote-2016-web.pdf, this comment was near the bottom of the PDF.
> 
> Also look at your PFLUX3 manual on page 39 for the instructions. As I view the image in the manual it looks like it will be difficult to easily access all sides of the filter with an air hose and difficult to impossible to clean the filter without removing it. Once off then you have to contend with mess it will create when you blow air through the filter.
> ...


As already said, it has doors on both sides. I have been removing the filter because the DC is in the basement and my air compressor is in the garage.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone else had (having) problems getting their Laguna dust collector delivered? Laguna is telling me they are back ordered but not providing any kind of a time line for a shipment date.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> Anyone else had (having) problems getting their Laguna dust collector delivered? Laguna is telling me they are back ordered but not providing any kind of a time line for a shipment date.
> 
> - EarlS


Which model? I know they had some delays with the 3HP Pflux models. I ordered the 1.5 PFlux about two weeks ago and just received the shipping notice today. Luckily, I'm in California, so hopefully it will be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Earlier this week I called them after 2 weeks of silence on my C Flux 1.5 HP and they can't tell me when they will ship it or anything else. I got a lot of excuses from the sales rep. If they don't ship it by tomorrow I'm cancelling my order.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> Earlier this week I called them after 2 weeks of silence on my C Flux 1.5 HP and they can t tell me when they will ship it or anything else. I got a lot of excuses from the sales rep. If they don t ship it by tomorrow I m cancelling my order.
> 
> - EarlS


Same thing that myself (ordered 1/4/2017 delivered 3/3/2017) and a lot of others went through. It is my belief that they get a certain amount in from overseas and then have to wait for production to produce and ship the next batch to them. In the meantime you sit and wait and they can't update you because they haven't shipped yet. I'm guessing at least 30 days voyage on a freighter at the very least.

Sorry for being the glass half empty guy on this but that's my feelings on the matter!


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

My PFlux is scheduled for delivery today-two weeks after I ordered it. It sounds like they underestimated demand for their new product line.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

1st let me say, that I am not compensated by Laguna, but only a satisfied customer. Earl, you posted on my "review" that you were going to cancel your order. I asked that you give me 24 hours to make contact with Laguna management; they did and I will share his response regarding the problem. 
"As far as the cyclone - it looks like it shipped yesterday. Those are sold exclusively through our dealer network. It was purchased through Rockler. His communication really should have been through them all along. We have been extremely busy all month due to the March Machine Madness promotion - always our busiest month (it's our fiscal year end) - but we have had a record month - best ever in 34 years of business! To give you an idea of how many shipments we had this week alone on the dealer items - we have shipped just under 600 machines this week. Our shipping department is buried and working overtime to keep up! 
Thanks again for bringing this to our attention… I will be discussing this with the wholesale manager - I'm not sure if there is a solid policy of how information gets relayed , but when the end user has purchased through a dealer, it seems to me that it's the dealer that should be contacting us for the info. "

OK if that helps which was my intent, great.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> 1st let me say, that I am not compensated by Laguna, but only a satisfied customer. Earl, you posted on my "review" that you were going to cancel your order. I asked that you give me 24 hours to make contact with Laguna management; they did and I will share his response regarding the problem.
> "As far as the cyclone - it looks like it shipped yesterday. Those are sold exclusively through our dealer network. It was purchased through Rockler. His communication really should have been through them all along. We have been extremely busy all month due to the March Machine Madness promotion - always our busiest month (it s our fiscal year end) - but we have had a record month - best ever in 34 years of business! To give you an idea of how many shipments we had this week alone on the dealer items - we have shipped just under 600 machines this week. Our shipping department is buried and working overtime to keep up!
> Thanks again for bringing this to our attention… I will be discussing this with the wholesale manager - I m not sure if there is a solid policy of how information gets relayed , but when the end user has purchased through a dealer, it seems to me that it s the dealer that should be contacting us for the info. "
> 
> ...


Thumbs up.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

All I can say is that Laguna has consistently and pleasantly surprised me with their high level of support with my issues. However Rocker on the other hand has lost a customer for life…well until I spend the $75 gift card they gave me as compensation for my troubles. There has been zero follow up by Rockler on my issues..whereas Laguna has been proactive in reaching to verify that I was satisfied with the resolutions they provided. It was Rockler who got my monies and had them for nearly 3 months…It is unforgivable how they have handled this situation…it is clear they could care less.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> All I can say is that Laguna has consistently and pleasantly surprised me with their high level of support with my issues. However Rocker on the other hand has lost a customer for life…well until I spend the $75 gift card they gave me as compensation for my troubles. There has been zero follow up by Rockler on my issues..whereas Laguna has been proactive in reaching to verify that I was satisfied with the resolutions they provided. It was Rockler who got my monies and had them for nearly 3 months…It is unforgivable how they have handled this situation…it is clear they could care less.
> 
> - SplinteredDave


The guys at thisiswoodworking.com we're pretty good. The sent an email about a week after I placed the order, and then I called them a couple days later for a tracking number. The service rep told me they'd been contacting Laguna to get shipping info for a bunch of orders. A couple days later, an email with a shipping notice and tracking number showed up. Nice to know the guys I ordered from were being proactive on my behalf.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Desert - my communications with Laguna directly were due to the fact that Rockler could not get a straight answer from Laguna. I have found that working directly with the supplier is going to yield faster results and I get to ask the questions, not a sales rep from one company talking to another company.

I called Rockler on the 30th to cancel my order and the Rockler rep read me a log from the 27th when Rockler tried to follow up on the delivery date. Laguna lied to Rockler and told them it shipped on the 27th. It did not. In fact, it only shipped on the 30th AFTER I called Rockler and directed them to call Laguna and cancel the order if they could not get the unit on a truck that day. I now have the tracking number from Rockler so I can see the time and date stamp from when the shipment was entered into the system.

The Laguna rep I spoke with made several different excuses, all of which were internal issues that should not have remotely caused the delay in shipping. If a company cannot get the product out the door when they have a big sales event then something internally needs to happen. Apparently, you were able to talk to someone much further up the ladder than I was since I was told repeatedly that "it is out of my hands and I don't have any way to find out" when the product would ship.

Laguna's order fulfillment was lacking, the customer service was ineffective and downright deceitful. Hopefully, the dust collector will work properly and my dissatisfaction from the purchase will be swept aside with a quality product.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

Update-Received my PFlux via freight on Thursday and everything looked good, but it was late afternoon, and I only had about an hour before I had to be somewhere else; however, I started some assembly. Yep, the instructions are borderline OK. Compared to the Sawstop instructions and packing, the Laguna is argh, but the video helps fill in gaps, and I'm glad it's there because the images in the manual are poor. Two days later, I was able to finish. Total assembly time was about 3 1/2 - 4 hours but I paused a couple times to review the video. Initially, it was sucking the bag back into the cyclone, so I went back to the video and discovered I had installed the negative pressure tube incorrectly-thanks to the poor manual, or a brain lapse. After I fixed that, I went ahead and just used the 4" flex hose I have to test it out. Oh, boy, this thing is great after the first test runs. Hooked it up to my planer and did some tests with some Douglas fir I had laying around. My old dust collector would clog after one light pass and never did an adequate job. But the PFlux just sucked it all up without any issues. More testing to come once I get my shop back up in operation. I still need to finish an electrical run for some extra outlets I need and some additional lighting. I figured since I was running a dedicated 30-amp outlet for this I'd just add some other runs as well.


----------



## rljatl (Mar 28, 2013)

> Update-Received my PFlux via freight on Thursday and everything looked good, but it was late afternoon, and I only had about an hour before I had to be somewhere else; however, I started some assembly. Yep, the instructions are borderline OK. Compared to the Sawstop instructions and packing, the Laguna is argh, but the video helps fill in gaps, and I m glad it s there because the images in the manual are poor. Two days later, I was able to finish. Total assembly time was about 3 1/2 - 4 hours but I paused a couple times to review the video. Initially, it was sucking the bag back into the cyclone, so I went back to the video and discovered I had installed the negative pressure tube incorrectly-thanks to the poor manual, or a brain lapse. After I fixed that, I went ahead and just used the 4" flex hose I have to test it out. Oh, boy, this thing is great after the first test runs. Hooked it up to my planer and did some tests with some Douglas fir I had laying around. My old dust collector would clog after one light pass and never did an adequate job. But the PFlux just sucked it all up without any issues. More testing to come once I get my shop back up in operation. I still need to finish an electrical run for some extra outlets I need and some additional lighting. I figured since I was running a dedicated 30-amp outlet for this I d just add some other runs as well.
> 
> - jplemons


Did yours come with the crossbar? Adam with Laguna technical support told me that the Pflux 3hp machines would eventually be shipping with the crossbar. Just curious if they had started yet and if there are any other new parts.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> 1st let me say, that I am not compensated by Laguna, but only a satisfied customer. Earl, you posted on my "review" that you were going to cancel your order. I asked that you give me 24 hours to make contact with Laguna management; they did and I will share his response regarding the problem.
> "As far as the cyclone - it looks like it shipped yesterday. Those are sold exclusively through our dealer network. It was purchased through Rockler. His communication really should have been through them all along. We have been extremely busy all month due to the March Machine Madness promotion - always our busiest month (it s our fiscal year end) - but we have had a record month - best ever in 34 years of business! To give you an idea of how many shipments we had this week alone on the dealer items - we have shipped just under 600 machines this week. Our shipping department is buried and working overtime to keep up!
> Thanks again for bringing this to our attention… I will be discussing this with the wholesale manager - I m not sure if there is a solid policy of how information gets relayed , but when the end user has purchased through a dealer, it seems to me that it s the dealer that should be contacting us for the info. "
> 
> ...


I find it odd that a company would discuss a business transaction with a non-involved 3rd party.
I would consider that a breach of confidentiality and ethics. Did you discuss his specific transaction or just general specifics on when all units were shipped?


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

> Update-Received my PFlux via freight on Thursday and everything looked good, but it was late afternoon, and I only had about an hour before I had to be somewhere else; however, I started some assembly. Yep, the instructions are borderline OK. Compared to the Sawstop instructions and packing, the Laguna is argh, but the video helps fill in gaps, and I m glad it s there because the images in the manual are poor. Two days later, I was able to finish. Total assembly time was about 3 1/2 - 4 hours but I paused a couple times to review the video. Initially, it was sucking the bag back into the cyclone, so I went back to the video and discovered I had installed the negative pressure tube incorrectly-thanks to the poor manual, or a brain lapse. After I fixed that, I went ahead and just used the 4" flex hose I have to test it out. Oh, boy, this thing is great after the first test runs. Hooked it up to my planer and did some tests with some Douglas fir I had laying around. My old dust collector would clog after one light pass and never did an adequate job. But the PFlux just sucked it all up without any issues. More testing to come once I get my shop back up in operation. I still need to finish an electrical run for some extra outlets I need and some additional lighting. I figured since I was running a dedicated 30-amp outlet for this I d just add some other runs as well.
> 
> - jplemons
> 
> ...





> Update-Received my PFlux via freight on Thursday and everything looked good, but it was late afternoon, and I only had about an hour before I had to be somewhere else; however, I started some assembly. Yep, the instructions are borderline OK. Compared to the Sawstop instructions and packing, the Laguna is argh, but the video helps fill in gaps, and I m glad it s there because the images in the manual are poor. Two days later, I was able to finish. Total assembly time was about 3 1/2 - 4 hours but I paused a couple times to review the video. Initially, it was sucking the bag back into the cyclone, so I went back to the video and discovered I had installed the negative pressure tube incorrectly-thanks to the poor manual, or a brain lapse. After I fixed that, I went ahead and just used the 4" flex hose I have to test it out. Oh, boy, this thing is great after the first test runs. Hooked it up to my planer and did some tests with some Douglas fir I had laying around. My old dust collector would clog after one light pass and never did an adequate job. But the PFlux just sucked it all up without any issues. More testing to come once I get my shop back up in operation. I still need to finish an electrical run for some extra outlets I need and some additional lighting. I figured since I was running a dedicated 30-amp outlet for this I d just add some other runs as well.
> 
> - jplemons
> 
> ...


I bought the 1.5HP PFLux, so I'm not sure if this model has the same issue or not.


----------



## Humph (May 29, 2014)

Considering buying the PFlux 3. I have read the 175 or so posts of this thread. Does anyone have an update on the crossbar modification? I should it shipping with all pflux3 units now? Has it solved the problem of the bin under the filter filling too quickly?t


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

Not sure if it's solved the problem. I did ask and received the crossbar and will install it as soon as I fix the giant dent I made in the top of the dust collector when I dropped it during a move to it's final location DOH!!! I even had help but in the end I watched hopelessly as it fell over and crashed slow motion into the floor. I am a self professed idiot… have a nice day 

Sorry I can't be of more help…


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

I have my crossbar installed but am having problems with both the large and fines not falling into the bin. I have currently only have just my table saw connected to the D.C. with 20 ft of flex hose so I'm not sure if that is the cause of my problems or the D.C. itself

I reached out to Adam at Laguna in customer service last Monday but haven't received a response back yet.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

I too am interested in one of the 3HP units. Either this or installing a clearvue between the rafters of my shop!

Any updates from those that have the machine would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BHZ (Sep 21, 2015)

I ended up buying the 1.5 hp C Flux; 10% off at Rockler. Finished putting it together last night, sound level is less than the table saw and I haven't had dust collection before so looks like it will be a great addition to my shop.


----------



## MarkC514 (Jan 6, 2015)

Need your help. I received the crossbar from Laguna yesterday but I cannot work out where I am supposed to install it. I thought it went across the bottom of the cyclone before the dust bin but it doesnt reach across the opening.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> Need your help. I received the crossbar from Laguna yesterday but I cannot work out where I am supposed to install it. I thought it went across the bottom of the cyclone before the dust bin but it doesnt reach across the opening.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> - Mark C


Hi Mark, I suspect you were sent the wrong bar perhaps for either the 1.5 or the 2 hp model. I received my bar and it does attached to the bottom of the cyclone and was just long enough to span the opening.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

So I have finally had a chance to build my 3hp P|Flex dust collector and use in a bit now.

Having a bit of a problem as I'm not getting very good separation of materials.

I have the reducer (4" x 3 inlets) installed along with the bar (as mentioned above) on the cyclone and I get a lot of material stuck swirling around the cyclone and what I would call "up swirling" as material that was in the bin gets sucked back up into the cyclone.

I currently have only my table saw attached to the DC using a 20' flex hose from Rockler and I've plugged the other two 4" inlets. I though perhaps the 3hp was too much for only 1 port so I tried opening up the other 2 and that made the "up swirl" much worse.

Does anyone have any suggestions on things I can try before reaching out to Laguna customer service?

Thanks
-Troy


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a 2hp wall mounted cyclone, but there are some general things you can do to improve separation. If you hard pipe a 5' length of metal pipe from the cyclone, it will decrease turbulence as air and dust enters the cyclone body. Position the pipe level. This alone has helped me a great deal.

Remove the splitter that came with your collector, and match the pipe diameter to the cyclone inlet. You can add a wye and blast gates after the straight pipe if you want. Also support the flex hose as needed to prevent sharp bends.


----------



## MakinDust (Jan 29, 2014)

> ...
> - pintodeluxe


Thanks, I did plan to eventually add hard piping, maybe this will push me to do it sooner.

-Troy


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

If anyone is in the Washington DC metro area and wants to pick up a damaged 3HP PFlux for half price I am selling mine. Don't have the skills or patience to try to repair my stupidity. $1200 and it's yours.

Please be sure to bring enough people to handle it… I didn't.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey Dave, don't get disgusted, just let it sit for a few days and then take the damaged part off an let an auto body shop repair it. It shouldn't be a big deal to repair. I know how it is to be disgusted been there many times. That's a lot of money to lose.
Gerald


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> If anyone is in the Washington DC metro area and wants to pick up a damaged 3HP PFlux for half price I am selling mine. Don t have the skills or patience to try to repair my stupidity. $1200 and it s yours.
> 
> Please be sure to bring enough people to handle it… I didn t.
> 
> ...


Before taking a loss, take off the cover and try to hammer it out. It really should not be that difficult.
There might be some turbulence issues but better to find out rather than take such a hit on the money.

If not, have you tried calling CS and seeing what just the housing would cost?


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

I can't even figure out how to get the motor housing off. My ceiling is so low in that area I can't get a hoist in there. I've been sitting on this for a couple months at this point. Good ideas about the auto body shop Alittleoff and good suggestion regarding calling Laguna… I may do that. Just so damn frustrating. Thanks for the encouragement guys…


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

Dave, I'd love to take the unit off your hands but it will be a few months before I move back east, currently I'm in AZ thus a big drive for me.  I do have some possible suggestions. Can you get in the attic area above the DC? If yes then cut a hole in the ceiling that you can patch later. Attach a hoist to the roof joist and lift the motor off so you can move the bottom section out of the way. Then lower the motor to the floor. Can you move the entire unit to another area in the shop? If somebody were to come by and pick up the unit how would they get it out of the shop? If you can get it outside then build a triangle pod to hold the hoist. It may be necessary to buy a new piece to replace the bent part. Looking at the picture it may not be possible to eliminate all of the bends. The big dent is obvious but there are a lot of other areas that are not the original shape and unless you can return them to the original shape they may introduce other issues.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Oct 19, 2014)

I was able to see it to someone local. I really appreciate the suggestions and I am sure if I had tried a little harder I could have avoided selling it for so little. However as I said… I just wanted it out of my sight. So in the end someone benefited from my lack of fortitude. I have since purchased a Clearvue CV1800 and have figured out how to install it with my low ceiling.


----------



## jplemons (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry about your misfortune but it's good you were able to get the Clearvue in there. I think for that size of unit the Clearvue or Oneida can't be beat. For me, the 1.5hp is working just fine and handles my shop well.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

Great thread on the Laguna cyclones. 
It has gone quiet though and I am curious to know if you guys that were having separation issues ever got it resolved or if these cyclones have a fundamental problem.
The proposed fix of some kind of reducer between the bin and the cyclone somehow seems off and there were conflicting reports of effectiveness.
If anyone is still monitoring the thread and has additional feed back about the separation that information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

My PFlux never gave me the separation problems but I also use a garbage can separator in front for the big stuff. My only complaint about the unit is the filter. It seem to constantly need cleaning. In warmer weather it's no big deal but in the winter it is a pain. I try to just used compressed air but the fine dust gets packed in there pretty good and the light comes back on a week later. If I can take it outside I can beat it up a little bit over the garbage can and get the stuff out of there.


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 24, 2017)

Jim,

If you are pre-separating and still getting frequent filter clogs then you definitely have a separation issue. As long as the collection bin doesn't overflow, which will cause backup into the filter. There is a free part (only for those who call and ask for it). Don't know the name but it is a separator improvement plate that attaches to the bottom of the cone. It is suppose to be a significant improvement. That said, even with the plate, there is still quite a bit of dust that gets past the cyclone in the Laguna short cyclone design. But it could be better than what you have now and may be enough to remove the pre-separator. That will also significantly improve your airflow.

Hope that helps, Let us know what happens.

Carl


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I've had my pflux3 for a couple months now and have had zero problems with it. I've yet to clean the filter and the warning hasn't came on so, I guess it's alright. My unit came with the crossbar but it didn't say anything about it in the instructions. I had already read about it here, so i went ahead an put it in. I'm well pleased with it as of now and the separation is working perfect. I've had very little dust in the small canister under the filter. The last time I checked it wasn't enough dust to cover the bottom of the can. I might add I've not used it as much as I will this summer due to it being so cold. I've only emptied the drum 3 times so far. 
Gerald


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

Charlie, for now, the thread seems to have gone dead, perhaps your question will revive it. I was very interested in the Laguna cyclones but have decided to purchase a Clearvue for several reasons
1) I can get a 16" impeller
2) 5HP motor single phase 220v
3) two Win 9B300NANO filters
4) Efficiency: 99.999% at .5 micron
5) 8" inlet which I can split into two 6"


----------



## WhattheChuck (Aug 26, 2008)

I just bought a C-Flux 3 Hp, and wired it correctly. I checked all the leads with my voltmeter. But it still doesn't run. When I plug it in it emits a low, constant beeping (not loud or pronounced.) I've tried punching the upper Green button, and then the black button to program it. Nothing seems to work. When I hold down either the 'start' button, or my remote, the beeping stops.

Any ideas on what's going on? I DO know I've got 220 VAC going into the machine.


----------



## BeantownCT (Aug 11, 2019)

I have the Laguna PFlux 2hp, just finished assembly and the bag keeps getting sucked up into the machine. I have tried moving around canister to align the negative pressure tube but still having issues. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## WhattheChuck (Aug 26, 2008)

Does yours have the heavy metal cylinder that sits in the primary dust collection bin?

Is that what you're calling the negative pressure tube?

Chuck


----------



## BeantownCT (Aug 11, 2019)

No, with the negative pressure tube you don't need to put anything in the plastic bag. The negative pressure tube is on the back of dust container and sucks the plastic bag down so it suppose to prevent it from being sucked up into cyclone. Been trying to get it lined up with the tube that it connects to when you lift the dust canister into place. Still troubleshooting this…. Just want to see if I am missing something that others have figured out. Thanks


----------



## WhattheChuck (Aug 26, 2008)

I had a friend help me line this up-though my whole 3HP unit was a bit frustrating to get going, I have to say it is a tremendous addition to my shop now. I had to replace the circuit board (I have 240VAC, and my board was 208VAC, and that mattered.)


----------



## bjhess (May 3, 2021)

Hi, I have the Laguna P|Flux: 1 and I am pretty happy with it so far. However, I do have one question to present to you all.

The 6" port goes to a Y with two 4" ports. I am using a hose off the 4" port and am not making use of the other open 4" port. Laguna supplies a cover for the open 4" port, but in the instructions they say to leave it open in this setup. I emailed them to confirm, and they said, "Yes, leave it open to the air."

Unfortunately this is both loud(er than with the port covered) and reduces suction.

Have any other Laguna dust collector users covered this port? Or is the best bet to get a 6" > 4" reducer out while I'm using one hose?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

My bet is the separation is better when you have more air moving through the system, so they want the second 4" open to allow that air flow. If that's true (I am guessing) then the onlt downside to not leaving it open is that a little more dust might get into the filter. If it were me, I'd just shut the second 4" port off.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I'd agree with Fred that its probably to maintain velocity in the cyclone. The 4" port opens to the 6" port then goes into the cyclone which is likely equivalent to something larger than 6" diameter. At each of those transitions, the velocity is going to drop and the separation of the cyclone will be impacted by air velocity as higher velocities will better help move the wood dust to the cyclone wall where it decelerates and drops out.

What the Laguna guys are telling you in essence is that their short cyclone needs to breathe for best separation.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

I have the P/flux as well. In my setup, I have one 4" going directly to the table saw. The other I swap among the planer, router, drum sander. I have a door to shut off the other opening for whichever side I'm using. One thing about my setup though. I have a garbage can separator on the multi-use side. I already had one, and when I got the Laguna, that bag would fill up so fast I was constantly emptying the bag and cleaning the filter. Using the garbage can I can go weeks without emptying the bag even though the can gets emptied every week. With all that area, I have to close off the unused side or I just don't get enough suction.


----------



## bjhess (May 3, 2021)

Thanks for the thoughts, y'all! Reading Jim's post, also makes me think blocking that port would logically not be much different than having two 4" hoses coming out, with one of them always closed via blast gate, so…c'est la vie!


----------



## BeeryMR (Oct 6, 2021)

bjhess-

Alternatively, the dust collector would see the same additional flow if you connected two machines WITHOUT blast gates. In other words, leave two "gates" open at the same time to avoid starving the DC.

Whatever works.

-Monte


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I installed the c flux a few years ago. Haven't thought about it since. Works very well, no issues


----------



## bjhess (May 3, 2021)

@BeeryMR, that's a great idea! I'm currently just using flex hose and not planning permanent ducting, but this might be an opportunity to permanently connect one tool while flex hosing to the rest. The closest to the collector is my miter saw. Hmm…things to think about!


----------

